# Vikings Problem



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

1.Quarterback
2.Offensive Line
3.Wide Recievers
4.Game Plan and Play Calling
5.All of the above


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I know that there are many problems with the Vikings.........I didn't watch the game last night but I did listen to it. Even the announcers said that they weren't getting the plays in soon enough for a rookie QB. I am starting to believe that mayeb BC has bitten off more than he can chew. I guess I will give him another year but being outcoached is NOT an option in my book!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Very poor game plan....Jackson was supposed to be more mobile,better downfield passer......yet BC called nothing but short passes.The game plan got more conservative than with Johnson at QB.

Wilf needs to tell Childress to hire an offensive coordinator who actually calls the plays.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I would say all of the above.

I think the big key is receivers who can run routes passed the first down marker, get seperation, and catch the damn ball. :******:

I thought Jackson did OK for being his first start, short week and less then ideal conditions. He was plagued by poor protection and dropped passes just like Johnson has all year.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

There is alot of problems with the vikes.

O-line- Chris Collonswerth(Bad Sp.), was actually right when he said the vikes run a poor zone scheme they are not a zone team, the are a much better POA (point of attack team). Meaning they sure have specifiec assigned blocks and more BOB blocks(big on big) They are huge and need to overwhelm oppnents with size and strength not speed and finesse.

Wide recievers- Find a fricken possesion reciever, just some one who can get a consistant 8 yds. It is a crap shoot for anyone who throws it up there. Very hard for a qb to throw the ball into tight spots when he know no catch can be made.

TE's- Get fickin Jermaine Wiggins involved again! He was our best reciever last year. We have a team filled with stonehanded speedters on the outside and a sure handed TE on the inside. Who gets the ball, out stonehanded WRs on posession routes?
Get jimmy in front of Taylor(or any of the Backs) and say jimmy go break that linebacker in half. Hence run more POA's. Get Jimmy isoed on an lb

QB- I think it is yet to be seen. Johnson was killed by his trying to force things when he doen't have the personel. Plus he cannot escape upfield like he used to(I know he was always slow but, was fairly aware of stuff). He was a victim of the system.
I wonder how tavris wil fit in. Young kid big arm, mobile as heck, I a west coast sytem that calls for shorts passes to RB's. I dunno if he will fit in whats going on now, but Damn i like his mobility.

RB's
They run a zone scheme with a power back? I dunno does not seem right. A zone scheme calls for quick cut plays and stretch plays that require an RB to get to a corner quickly and we try that with taylor. I dunno.

All in all the scheme is terrible for the personnel the vikes have. Pay mike mularkey big buck to come teach the vikes that power on the ground leads to an open passing lane for a young qb.

Sorry this is so long. Not only are the vikes bad they are boring now too :eyeroll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

They have been outcoached several times this year. I was a big fan of bringing Childress on board but he has to get this act on track. We need a Mike Tomlin type for the offense...plus some receivers. They say there aren't going to be any good receivers in free agency this year. The draft is always a crap shoot.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

QUARTERBACK: I think Tarvaris looked pretty good given it was his first start in the NFL and it was a night game in Green Bay. At least half of his incompletions in the first half were dropped passes. In the second half, his passes seem to start getting away from him and ended up low or high. I would definitely like to see them call more bootlegs for him. He also needs to learn to step up into the pocket to make the throw. I'm not ready to say he is the second coming of McNabb but do think he will develop into a QB along the lines of Byron Leftwich.

OFFENSIVE LINE: Norm made some good points. The Vikes personnel (i.e. Taylor, Burk, Hutch, and McKennie) are all built for a POA running scheme. Recall Taylor's 90+ yard TD run this season. Chet squirted through a hole between the behemoths and was gone. No zone blocking there, just a power run play trying to gain a little breathing room.

WIDE RECEIVERS: Just how old is Anthony Carter, anyway. All I want for Christmas is Williamson to catch at least one pass where he is two steps past the defender and has clear sailing to the endzone. Travis Taylor seemed to be working hard last night but needs to figure out where the first down marker is on those third and 5 to 10 yard plays. I also agree with Norm that the TE's need to be involved in game plan.

COACHING: I still haven't made my mind up about Childress. The player preparation seems to be good, but the playcalling is terrible.

Maybe, they will shore some things up with the draft. Last year was the first in recent memory I was pleased with the draft day results. I honestly think Greenway will have as big an impact on the Vikes as AJ Hawk has had on the Packers this year. Griffin is going to be starting across from Winfield as early as next year, and the Tarvaris era is already here.

Oh, to be a Vikings fan and always dreaming of "next year" . . .


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who will be gone next year?????

Brad Johnson

Jim Kleinsasser....to expensive for what he does

Napoleon Harris....Greenway starts

Mike Rosenthal....same reason as Kleinsasser

Marquis Robinson......in Chilli's doghouse

Artis Hicks....I hope so

Fred Smoot....to expensive for a 5th DB

Troy Williamson??????


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ken,

I think those you listed will all be gone except for Williamson...don't think they are ready to admit that mistake yet.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

to me it unbelievable how they use jimmy. Honestly why they do not do what dan krieder and jerome bettis did is baffeling to me. I am biased, but jimmy is one of the best edge and iso blockers in the NFL hands down he will beat a man one on one every single time when he has the chance. Now that vikes are out of it watch very closely what the vikes do with him. To me it is unbelievable they would use him the way they do. I hope he does leave the vikes and then people would find out how useful he is.

I dont think greenway will start in the middle, but lieber may be out of a job at SS outside, if green way lives up to his billing, that is a big if. I really hope he does though. They took a huge risk with EJ even though i think he is an excellent run stopper when given the chance( Thought he was really outta position last yr)

The vikes need a possesion reciever for williamson. Watch what TJ Houshmenzada(sp??) does for ocho cinco(Chad Johnson for those of you who don't know what i am talking about). Look what CC did for moss when they were getting along.

I honestly with they would go get a guy like chris gamble from Carolina. I would like to see a taller, stronger short side corner to rid of those mid level passes everyone completes against the vikes. Or i would like to see a WS OLB that can cover up a a zone better than our guys do(pipe dream i know that)

The personnel decisions by the vikings are horrible. Usually play by play stategy is made by the asst. coaches (I.E. personnel sets, formations), Usually RB's coach+Offensive Coordinator. If it is these 2 making the decisions they should be strung up by their short and curlies.

As far as a offensive philsophy goes it is all the head coaches decision(i.e. zone block vs man blocks, how recievers run sign routes to qbs vs predermined stuff) the assts. just execute the drills in practice.

I think the turning point is childress. How will he respond to the way his scheme worked? I mean Chester will have over 1000 yds at seasons ends, He has 2 OL in the pro bowl, Bethel Johnson ain't bad with the ball in his hands. It looks like there is promise with this team.

I am ever the pessimest. I think there is something fundementally wrong with this offense that only a change in philsophy will cure.

Thats just my 
:2cents:


----------

